# Waiting for Aunt flow after failed IVF cycle



## Elle_Snodgrass (Aug 12, 2009)

Hello fellow over 4os

Just wondered how long one should wait for a period after the one that arrives at the end of the (unsuccessful) IVF cycle after stopping the progesterone... I've always been bang on time, every 28 days accurate to the hour. What is the average delay before things get back to 'normal'? 

bests wishes to all

Elle


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Sorry you got a BFN   To be honest, there isn't really an average of when we're back to normal after treatment....we're all different and each treatment cycle can vary.  Some may find their cycles are a bit erratic afterwards, others find they're completely fine straight away.

I know that doesn't really answer your question...but that's because there isn't a clear cut answer ! 

Take care
Natasha


----------

